# Linux >  light scribe visas ripas aprakste?

## urii

gribu apdedzināt visu ripu. vai linux tas iespējams jeb tikai win. ar burtiem un dekoratīvajām virtenēm ir par maz. vajag visu ripu apdedzināt jo uz tās uzklāts grafita oksīds. pārvērst to grafeīnā.

----------


## zzz

1. ir iespeejams

2. grafeenu sauc par grafeenu, nevis grafeiinu.

----------


## Athlons

ble, kā esmu atpalicis... izrādās grafēna kondensatorus var mājas apstākļos ar dvd rakstīkli ražot...  :: 
куда мир катится?...

----------

